# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Bewässerungsanlage,  Dachbegrünung,  ....

## Siamfan

Über dem dritten Stock haben wir ein Flachdach, das recht heiß werden kann. 
Deswegen habe ich ein Schattierungsnetz darüber gespannt und in Blumenkästen Lemongras (vertreibt Stechmücken) ua gepflanzt. 

Das alles wird mit diesem Automaten bewässert:

Der Vierfachverteiler unten drunter,  kommt aus D. 
Die "Zeitschaltuhr" habe ich hier beim HomePro gekauft (?350-500TH)
Das Teil wird einfach da draufgeschraubt,  wo sonst der Wasserhahn draufkommt. 
Es wird mit einer Batterie betrieben und nachdem man die aktuelle Uhrzeit,  Start und Ende eingestellt hat,  bewässert ein angeschlossener Sprigler oder anderes täglich um die gleiche Zeit,  auch wenn man schläft.

----------


## Siamfan

Die Schwachstelle ist die Batterie,  die irgendwann leer wird und dann geht nichts mehr! 
Deswegen besser monatlich auswechseln! 
Wiederladbare Batterien wären was feines,  aber ich weiß nicht,  wie lange die halten.
Ob man den Sprinkler auch mehrmals starten kann,  weiß ich im Moment nicht,  aber man kann auf jeden Fall die Dauer variieren.
Die Bewässerung des Daches, bringt schon beachtliche Abkühlung. 
Verstärkt wird das duch die Begrünung und das Schattierungsnetz.
Früher hatte ich ein Haus gemietet mit Giebeldach., ohne abgehängte Decke , da hatte ich auch einen Sprinkler auf dem Dach.

----------


## Siamfan

Man kann da zwei,  drei Wochen wegfahren!

Man kann da mehrere Bewässerungkreise dranhängen., wodurch aber der Druck abnimmt.

----------


## Siamfan

Dieser Rundum-Thai-Sprenkler ist auch brauchbar. 





Mit dem richtigen Druck,  deckt der schon eine ordentliche Fläche ab. 
Im Gegensatz zu meinem Sprenkler auf dem Dach (s. o.) kostet der hier nur "eine Banane & ein Ei"!

----------


## wein4tler

Einen schönen Rasen hast Du da ums Haus.

----------


## Siamfan

> Einen schönen Rasen hast Du da ums Haus.


Das ist nicht mein Rasen, das ist die neue Anlage mit den weissen Krebsen der Stadt.

Ich habe auf dem Dach nur 2qm Kunstrasen, da geht der Taschenhund drauf sch...., .... das ist in Stunden trocken und wird mit der Eiszange eingesammelt. Sehr praktisch. 
Ansonsten geht er bei uns in die Hong Nam. Noch praktischer!  ::

----------


## Siamfan

Der macht auch gut nass und ist Preiswert. 




Das sah in der aufgehenden Sonnen schwer gut aus,  konnte es aber nicht einfangen:

----------


## Siamfan

Diese Miniteile aus TH (?China) sind nicht do gut. 

Oder ich bin zu blöd,  die einzustellen!?

----------


## Siamfan

Eigentlich ist das eine feine Sache! Ich drehe den Hahn auf und alles wird bewässert,  wenn es funktionieren würde.

Die Sprüher und Tropfer sind ok! 
Aber oben die blauen Sprenkler,  da ist der Wurm drin. 
Ich ersetze die jetzt. 
Wenn das funzt,  baue ich da auch noch eine Zeitschaltuhr,  wie bei dem Dachgarten ein.

----------


## Siamfan

Ich schmeiße jetzt den teuren Sprinkler auf dem Dach raus,  weil er nicht mehr rotiert.

----------

